# Random Food Thread 2022



## Paymaster (Jul 15, 2022)

Let's do it. Plating only.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2022)

How's this for random. Christmas tree charcuterie from last year.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2022)

Smoked pork ribs, steak fries, and some deep fried peppers and onions.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 17, 2022)

Late breakfast my Sweetie made for us. Bacon, eggs, grits, toast, tomato, and watermelon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 17, 2022)

Ribeye and homegrown Chanterelle mushrooms.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## JHannah92 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Jul 17, 2022)

Didn't use a place that day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Didn't use a place that day.
> 
> View attachment 1164238


Those are good! You ever had the jalapeño ones?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2022)

Country ham and onions simmered in my version of red eye gravy. Cheesy scrambled eggs.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 18, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> Those are good! You ever had the jalapeño ones?


I haven't tried those should be tasty.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2022)

Pulled pork with a bunch of stuff on top.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2022)

Sorry for the double


----------



## little rascal (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 19, 2022)

Shrimp Po'boy. House of Blues.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 20, 2022)

Started off the day with French toast grilled cheese and ham and fried egg sandwiches.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 22, 2022)

Japanese night awhile back at Hillbilly-san's:


----------



## slow motion (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Had to do the sardines. Grew up on them. Did not disappoint.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Jul 28, 2022)

Me and my lady split a ham n cheese omelette.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 31, 2022)

Steak fajitas and homemade guacamole.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Paymaster (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 31, 2022)

Grilled blackened mahi, taters, grilled asparagus.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 31, 2022)

Tater salad, corn, trout cakes and homemade tarter sauce.

The canned trout really made the cakes


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2022)

Pork loin cut into steaks, garlic mashed taters, Brussel sprouts.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2022)

Kielbasa, Vidalia onions, potatoes and yellow squash seared with a side of cheese curls


----------



## Big7 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Aug 3, 2022)

Second to the bottom.
Pretty close to authentic Chicago Italian Beef but the pepper was to hot. The real deal uses milder Peperoncini. Close as I've had outside Chicago.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 3, 2022)

Dang.. I dumped a bunch of pics just earlier today.


----------



## pjciii (Aug 3, 2022)

Darn you got me thinking about a Chicago Italian Beef sandwich . That looks really good


----------



## Big7 (Aug 4, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Darn you got me thinking about a Chicago Italian Beef sandwich . That looks really good


It is good if done properly.
I can get it close but it's expensive to do just for one or 2 ppl.

Authentic, as in Chicago suburban industrial "sandwich joints" will ruin you. They are the bomb.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2022)

Cheese skirt venison burger.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 4, 2022)

Lamb chops.


----------



## shea900 (Aug 4, 2022)

Good Lord!


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 4, 2022)

BBQ pork sammich, house taters, carrots and sautéed green beans


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 5, 2022)

Lunch


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> View attachment 1167766



Have mercy!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 5, 2022)

Just some frozen pizza tonight, but it’s Gewt- Screamin’ Sicilian brand.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Aug 5, 2022)

Seared triple tail, purple sweet tater mash, homemade guac, and cilantro oil

Wild hog pork belly tacos

Seared spot filets, jambalaya, crystal (hot sauce) beurre black and a lemon buerre blanc


----------



## ryork (Aug 5, 2022)

Roasted pork, collard and mustard greens, chow chow and cornbread

Fried fresh fish

Scallops and corn maque choux

Seared backstrap, risotto and some kind of sauce that I don't remember exactly...


----------



## ryork (Aug 5, 2022)

Couple more......   

Seared backstrap, sweet tater cilantro custared and ancho chile sauce

Crab stuffed shrimp, risotto, lemon cream sauce and I guess that's a hushpuppy, don't recall exactly


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 5, 2022)

ryork said:


> View attachment 1167989View attachment 1167990View attachment 1167991
> 
> Seared triple tail, purple sweet tater mash, homemade guac, and cilantro oil
> 
> ...



You win!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 5, 2022)

Wow!! Master Chefs up in here!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 5, 2022)

This should change pay's impressions of overall cooking skills in here (ok, mostly mine...). 

I present the "goober burger"....


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> This should change pay's impressions of overall cooking skills in here (ok, mostly mine...).
> 
> I present the "goober burger"....


Hear it's pretty good, never tried it.

Cole slaw or kimchee is pretty good


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 5, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Hear it's pretty good, never tried it.
> 
> Cole slaw or kimchee is pretty good


Been eating them since I was a kid.

Uncles and my pop showed me the trick 50 years ago.  They each always had their 2nd burgers that way on cook outs.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 6, 2022)

Skipped breakfast and went to the movies to see Bullet Train. Pretty hungry by the time we got home. Black forest ham, Colby Jack, pepperoni, pickled jalapenos, dill pickle chips, Vidalia onion, lettuce, and home grown tomato. A few jalapeno flavor kettle chips on the side.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 6, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> You win!


By a mile! Good gracious


----------



## Big7 (Aug 6, 2022)

Day old blackeyes and and stewed tomatoes.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 7, 2022)

Good day with good friends, loaded burgers, hot dogs, grilled zukes, grilled bacon wrapped green beans, tater salad and deviled eggs...put a fork in me, I'm done


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 7, 2022)

I was gifted a bunch of squid. Messy to clean but they lasted about 20 minutes. And a pickled egg. One weeks soaking.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## dang (Aug 8, 2022)

Smash burgers tonight with some deer I had ground with bacon. Not a big fan of that mixture (won’t do it again) but it does make solid burgers.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 8, 2022)

Fajita steak with Spanish rice & pintos….


Two way’s-Loaded & Bare!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 8, 2022)

Bone in ribeye, corn, and garlic cheese mashed taters


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 9, 2022)

Enchilada Casserole and salad.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 19, 2022)

Leftover deer sausage and cheese cubes for lunch.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Mostly left overs for wife and my lunch today.  

Steak fajitas and brat cheesy eggs with some tortillas.

Maybe better that when 1st served.....


----------



## slow motion (Aug 20, 2022)

My lady took us to lunch. Hadn't been to Red Lobster in awhile. Quite tasty. Missed a pic of my fries


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 20, 2022)

Beans & Rice tonight with Cornbread…

Shepards pie the wife whipped up from the leftover roast last night. Will end up being dinner tomorrow!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 20, 2022)

Trying to clean out the fridge.

Brats really only need spicy brown mustard. 

 Chili made a great side!!!

Just like a Rockstar!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 21, 2022)

Things got a bit cheesy today for lunch. Grilt cheese on sourdough, Cheetos, few cheese cubes & watermelon to tame it all down!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 24, 2022)

(air)Fried goodness….
Lumpia and chicken with some Thai chili sauce doctored up with a little heat!
Salt & vinegar chips to balance things out…


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2022)

A little conecuh sausage and chicken gumbo. With a side of burnt garlic toast ?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 24, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 1172082A little conecuh sausage and chicken gumbo. With a side of burnt garlic toast ?



That toast looks just like my wife makes it ‘bout 95% of the time!
Once in awhile she’ll pull it out of the oven “early” and it ends up just right!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 26, 2022)

Grilled chops, fried cabbage and fried cornbread


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 26, 2022)

Fast and simple hibachi chicken / shrimp with frozen veggies tonight. Nothing fancy but a little yum yum sauce mixed with some Frank’s Redhot sauce…..


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 26, 2022)

Salisbury steak over mashed potatoes, Cajun dusted kernel corn & a dinner roll…


Washed it down with a cheerwine float!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2022)

Pimento cheese fried won tons.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Aug 28, 2022)

Triple C said:


> View attachment 1172854View attachment 1172855View attachment 1172856View attachment 1172857



Doggone man!!!


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 28, 2022)

Triple C said:


> View attachment 1172854View attachment 1172855View attachment 1172856View attachment 1172857


Showing out, man that does look awesome.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 28, 2022)

Triple C said:


> View attachment 1172854View attachment 1172855View attachment 1172856View attachment 1172857


Dadgum!

Had some tenders that were hit with some Rickey’s hot sauce, loaded home fries, green beans with homemade ranch!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 1, 2022)

Don't mind the baby shower plate. Sammage for lunch today.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 3, 2022)

The Way too late Game day grub-Some pulled pork quesadilla with queso & grilt onions…Added an assortment of condiments before devouring!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 3, 2022)

Triple C said:


> View attachment 1172854View attachment 1172855View attachment 1172856View attachment 1172857


You win.
I do believe I see a fried egg peeping out?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 4, 2022)

Lil bit of everything today before the downpour


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 5, 2022)

Rode down to Roy's Saturday.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 5, 2022)

Some “take home an entree for $5” baked Ziti w/ Italian Sausage from Maggiano’s….Used to be free with your entree, but $5 ain’t bad either I suppose!
Makes at least two decent meals usually.


Also baked up some Zatarain’s cajun chicken pasta, adding some Conecuh to the dish. Split it up into three separate dishes for lunches in the near future…Not bad stuff.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 6, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> Don't mind the baby shower plate. Sammage for lunch today.
> View attachment 1173930


Good looking samich. Hmmmm. Baby shower plate. I know you're a newly wed but ain't you getting a little long in the tooth for changing diapers and such? ??


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2022)

I have no where near the spices in my cabinet for this but it sure is good. And just to think 40 years ago we only worried about Lake Yellow #3….,,,


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 7, 2022)

(air)Fried Poke chops, seasoned home fries, pintos & rice & corn bread…


----------



## slow motion (Sep 9, 2022)

Ham n cheese omelette with a piece of wheat toast, a few blackberries, and a man sized cup of coffee. Now some of you will say a real man drinks his coffee black. Go ahead and criticize. I know I'm a man and I've got the belly to prove it.?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 9, 2022)

Soft shell crab. What a coincidence. Wonderful!


----------



## DannyW (Sep 10, 2022)

Here's one for all you knuckle-dragging carnivores...spinach salad with a warm bacon vinaigrette dressing. It was dinner.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

DannyW said:


> Here's one for all you knuckle-dragging carnivores...spinach salad with a warm bacon vinaigrette dressing. It was dinner.
> 
> View attachment 1175708


Oh my! My very favorite. A little  quiche lorraine on the side would take me back to good times.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2022)

Sliced Boston Butt.
Fundraiser for a local family.
Should have bought 2.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 11, 2022)

Not exactly plated pic but it's what I used for one.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 11, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Not exactly plated pic but it's what I used for one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1175988


Right back at ya.
??


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sausage & cheese balls, pita chips w/ cheddar refried beans & some grapes was lunch today…


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 14, 2022)

Not sure what to call it, but ‘twas good!
Leftovers mashed together-cut up pork steak, rice, country gravy, cream of mushroom, cream cheese to thicken it a bit, corn & leftover roasted sweet taters & cheesy garlic bread…


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 17, 2022)

Wings for supper last eve and the rest of them for lunch today while watching a rerun of last week's NFL Redzone.  Hard to beat wings and football.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 17, 2022)

Pork sammich and fries for lunch today…


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 17, 2022)

Supper - cubed deer, tomato gravy and fries.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 17, 2022)

Burger & Dots cheese curls tonight…A day early for national cheeseburger day, but I’ll take it whenever I can get one!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Sep 17, 2022)

Chicken alfredo..spinach salad with apples , walnuts & feta..smoked tater salad


----------



## bany (Sep 18, 2022)

We’re stuffing cabbage! And smoking wild things that fly and oink!


----------



## bany (Sep 18, 2022)

Trying something half crazy with oink, that’s a peach glaze oozing. Cabbage too, a few hours on low to go.


----------



## dang (Sep 18, 2022)

Stuffed up two batches of boudin fer college football. One spicy one not (for the ladies). Fried the leftover filling


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 18, 2022)

Taco Salit’ for lunch…Scarfed it down so I could get back to yard work!


----------



## bany (Sep 18, 2022)

And some quail too. Stuffed cabbage came out right!


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 19, 2022)

Lunch. Seafood that ain’t never seen salt water but slim pickings are part of being on the road…….some days you’re the bug, some days you’re the windshield.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 19, 2022)

Country fried steak and gravy with fries, salad, and a biscuit. Station House in Cumming for lunch. Couldn't wait for a pic till I had a few bites.


----------



## waderjon (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Broke the corner off but still a decent ham n cheese omelette for an old redneck.
And GO DAWGS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Batjack (Sep 22, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1178261


Y'all down town, or did they already get the new one built in dawg town?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2022)

Deer bbq sliders, fried taters, pickled onions and cucumbers. Twas good!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 22, 2022)

Asian Glazed pork tenderloin topped on some rabbit food-Tasty!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Y'all down town, or did they already get the new one built in dawg town?


No news ones around here. Old pic from right before they closed the one on Milledge Ave.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 23, 2022)

Fried chicken tenders, chicken necks, okra, green beans and tater salad. I raised the chicken, green beans and okra.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 23, 2022)

Kind of a chicken dumplin’ casserole type dish…Was good. Had no bisquick so the wife used our pancake mix instead-Had a sweet/savory flavor. Still really good!


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 24, 2022)

Good Sarday morning!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

Some broiled seafood action night before last. Chilean Sea Bass is a favorite of ours.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 25, 2022)

Rotisserie chicken was on the menu today for lunch…
One slice of BBQ bread was reserved for the mashup!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 25, 2022)

A cousin gave me 3 big fat smoked mullet. 
So I whipped up some dip.
Smaller container is for my daughter to take back to her apartment. She's been home for the weekend.


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 25, 2022)

Mercy


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 28, 2022)

Getting brisk outside-Feeling like fall!
So the wife whipped up some broccoli cheddar soup with a smoke gouda grilt cheese…was satisfying!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 28, 2022)

Some canned venison stew and drop biscuits


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2022)

Little chili action tonight!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 29, 2022)

Baked pork loin with homemade cranberry sauce, corn and tater salad, really good.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 29, 2022)

Grilt squash/veggies & steak tips…


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Not exactly plated pic but it's what I used for one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1175988





4HAND said:


> Right back at ya.View attachment 1176006
> ??



Put me in coach!
Had a nice 4-podder but scarfed it down before I thought to get a pic…


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 2, 2022)

Kind of plated!
Chili cheese coney & Bacon Ranch Jalapeño fries @ The Original Nathens on Coney Island…
Was downright wet & windy to get here, but was geeewt!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Kind of plated!
> Chili cheese coney & Bacon Ranch Jalapeño fries @ The Original Nathens on Coney Island…
> Was downright wet & windy to get here, but was geeewt!
> View attachment 1180257View attachment 1180258


Probably gonna be windy afterwards too...


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 2, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Probably gonna be windy afterwards too...



That’s about 95% affirmative!


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 2, 2022)

As noted before, the boy is working extra chores for $$$. Disney class trip coming in the spring. So, today he is hooked for another full prep treat. POPPERS again. knocked it outta the park AGAIN!

kRoger mex mix CC, green onions, precooked bacon (my cheat) . Mrs won’t eat the peppers, but liked the filling!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2022)

This has become me & the wife’s go to whenever in NYC-which isn’t often, thank goodness!
We always park at the Staten Island Ferry and take the free boat ride over.
Found this place over 10 years ago and it’s some fantastic pizza-All the stuff in Manhattan that I’ve tried cannot begin to compare!


Had to have dessert too-will hopefully be another 5-10 years before we’re back!


----------



## SC Hunter (Oct 4, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> As noted before, the boy is working extra chores for $$$. Disney class trip coming in the spring. So, today he is hooked for another full prep treat. POPPERS again. knocked it outta the park AGAIN!
> 
> kRoger mex mix CC, green onions, precooked bacon (my cheat) . Mrs won’t eat the peppers, but liked the filling!
> 
> View attachment 1180297


Well now I'm going to have make some poppers one day this week. That looks amazing!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 4, 2022)

ABC Restaurant in Chiefland FL.
Spaghetti w/mushrooms & pepperoni.


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 4, 2022)

4HAND said:


> ABC Restaurant in Chiefland FL.
> Spaghetti w/mushrooms & pepperoni.
> View attachment 1180638


That looks good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> This has become me & the wife’s go to whenever in NYC-which isn’t often, thank goodness!
> We always park at the Staten Island Ferry and take the free boat ride over.
> Found this place over 10 years ago and it’s some fantastic pizza-All the stuff in Manhattan that I’ve tried cannot begin to compare!
> View attachment 1180382
> ...


Leave the gun, take the cannoli.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 4, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> That looks good.


It is.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 4, 2022)

On the road - oysters, scallops, shrimp, grouper and sides.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 6, 2022)

A couple of picnics from our travels so far…


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 6, 2022)

A slice of my cousin's pecan pound cake.
So Good!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 7, 2022)

We shared a big breakfast with hotcakes from Mickey D's the other day.  I made a taco out of mine.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1181274


Your  taunting us now.  Looking fabulous my Hillbilly brother.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1181274



Mercy!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 8, 2022)

Leftover steak fajitas & rice was our lunch on the road today…Was good!
My little portable food warmer comes in pretty handy during travels!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2022)

Some kind of tomato based pasta, venison vodka sauce and garlic bread. Really good!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 13, 2022)

Beijing Chicken rice bowl…


----------



## breathe in (Oct 16, 2022)

pulled some asian stuff outta the freezer for lunch. wonton soup, spring rolls, and dumplings.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 18, 2022)

Chili cheese nachos?!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 21, 2022)

Threw some nachos together.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 21, 2022)

Asiago Cheese bagel-Setup Patty Melt style with Crinkle cut spuds…


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2022)

Cinnamon/sugar topped cheesecake crescent bake. YUM!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 22, 2022)

Competition lunch…
Teams competing in the Chicken Cook-off today in Gainesville.
Wasn’t able to compete myself this year due to being the wife’s birthday weekend.
Helped out for awhile though & brought home some white chicken chili & bbq chicken sliders for lunch!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Oct 25, 2022)

Leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 25, 2022)

Fried yard bird wings and tots for tonight.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 25, 2022)

And a little homemade peach ice cream with extra peaches thrown in.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 26, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> And a little homemade peach ice cream with extra peaches thrown in.View attachment 1185294


Wish I could  click like multiple times.  Love peach ice cream.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 28, 2022)

Daughter cooked up some corn dogs, so I obliged!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2022)

Nothing fancy, just greasy goodness.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamburger steaks hit the spot at deer camp last night.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Spotlite (Oct 30, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Wish I could  click like multiple times.  Love peach ice cream.


Peach is my favorite!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## JDBrown (Oct 31, 2022)

We rode up to Ellijay Saturday to the Panorama Apple barn, on the way home we passed a well known barbecue place, so we decided to have supper, only complaint I've got is it's over an hour from the house, but, that's probably a good thing


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 8, 2022)

It's not plated, but fried tenderloin.

My son said, " daddy where'd this venison come from? Rub it in son, rub it in.


----------



## dang (Nov 9, 2022)

The other weekend the wife and I stuffed a bunch of deer sausages including some regular Italian with high temp mozzarella. We let the sausages roll on the crock pot all day with some peppers and onions and ate it on spaghetti. Was good!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 13, 2022)

Saturday night brisket


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 13, 2022)

Sunday lunch. Shrimp & oysters basket.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 13, 2022)

Leftover Waffle House hash browns from this morning-Doctored up a little & added a few home taters to it for lunch/dinner meal in a bowl!
Some toast & pear preserves made a brief appearance too…


----------



## Big7 (Nov 13, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Sunday lunch. Shrimp & oysters basket.View attachment 1190097


I love shrimp but I'd break things over oysters, don't care how you fix them.


----------



## dang (Nov 14, 2022)

SMoked tenderloin, sausage/peppers/onions, mashed taters, peas, gravy


----------



## dang (Dec 4, 2022)

Turk


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 5, 2022)

Makin’ due….

No hot dog buns, but had some BBQ bread!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 11, 2022)

Just a little snackin’ for lunch earlier…


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 16, 2022)

Thursday/Friday dinners:

Tri colored potatoes & beef over rice…


Dawgs-two ways…


Wife opted for some Broccoli cheddar soup…


----------



## B. White (Dec 16, 2022)

We're eating homemade fast food late.  Was busy all day still working on kitchen cabinets.  Fried down kielbase, cabbage, onions and garlic with sweet taters, green bean casserole leftover mashed cauliflower.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 18, 2022)

Sundays dinner…Took a trip to Asia tonight.
Teriyaki & Beijing chicken, Pad Thai noodles, crab & cheese ragoon…

Yaki chicken 


Authentic Pad Thai noodles made by a friends mother…Outstanding!


Plated


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 21, 2022)

Country style ribs & mexi corn casserole tonight….


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 21, 2022)

Spaghetti from a local restaurant.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 21, 2022)

Homemade soup and grilled cheese samich here tonight. Entire soup except the celery green right here.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 29, 2022)

Sliced the remainder of the rib roast I cooked for Christmas a few days ago….Used some today to make Philly Wraps!
The foil was my “Plate”.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 30, 2022)

Used some tortillas again this evenin’ for some chicken ranch tacos…
Daughter only made enough Arby’s curly fries for her and little bro, so I went for the Andy’s hot fries!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 3, 2023)

Roast tonight…


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 5, 2023)

Spiral pasta in a creamy red sauce with grilt chicken & a simple salad…


Bonus track:

Ham, bacon & cheese hoagie for lunch earlier…


----------



## Spotlite (Friday at 6:20 PM)

Not done yet but going to be chomping on some fresh ground burgers soon. These will make you pooch out your soup coolers and lick your eye brows.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Friday at 7:35 PM)

Was scrolling through this thread when the doctor walked in this morning and she “That looks good!” Lol

Pan seared strip and onions.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Friday at 11:04 PM)

Lukikus2 said:


> Was scrolling through this thread when the doctor walked in this morning and she “That looks good!” Lol
> 
> Pan seared strip and onions.
> View attachment 1201503


Salad looks pretty tasty too


----------



## WOODIE13 (Saturday at 3:40 AM)

Wife's birthday, we danced n drank, food was pretty good too.

Bacon wrapped green beans, crab, scallops, shrimp and steak


----------



## Geffellz18 (Saturday at 7:40 AM)

Some sorta’ nacho bake casserole….Was Gewt though!


----------



## 4HAND (Saturday at 9:00 AM)

WOODIE13 said:


> Wife's birthday, we danced n drank, food was pretty good too.
> 
> Bacon wrapped green beans, crab, scallops, shrimp and steakView attachment 1201557View attachment 1201558


Have Mercy!


----------



## Buck70 (Saturday at 4:53 PM)

WOODIE13 said:


> Wife's birthday, we danced n drank, food was pretty good too.
> 
> Bacon wrapped green beans, crab, scallops, shrimp and steakView attachment 1201557View attachment 1201558


I'd dance too if I had that.


----------



## Spotlite (Saturday at 7:43 PM)

Wife’s night to cook so it’s fake chicken. These nuggets ain’t never seen a chicken. But covered in hot sauce they ett decent. Going to build a fire outside and hang some Conecuh sausage over it to gnaw on while listening for some yotes to light up.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Saturday at 7:53 PM)

Broccoli Beef, rice & corn…


Wife made up summa my favorite cookies too…White Chocolate Cranberry Oatmeal!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Monday at 9:34 PM)

A few from the last couple of days…


Roadkill with Ranch Red Taters…


Italian sub lunch…


Chicken fingers & store bought Checkers fries


For the boy-Black beans & rice!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Yesterday at 9:47 AM)

Great Eats Y'all!!

I had these nachos whilst watch the Dawgs throttle the Frawgs in the National Championship Game.
Go Dawgs!!


----------

